# A poem "God Saw You"



## Hudson

Simply poignant and a beautiful poem.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Thank you for posting this. It is a beautiful poem that gave me comfort when I lost my first golden Kody. I hope others will find it to be comforting too.


----------



## paula bedard

Thank You, It is beautiful. More tears, but that's ok. It certainly has been a rough time and these tender words are well received. I think we're due for some Forum sunshine now.


----------



## 3 goldens

It is so beautiful. The lines s about no bearing to lose thm, but not being able to bid them stay is what eery dog owner should think about when their do is in such pain and surffering so much. I couldn't bear to lose my KayCee, butI knew I couldn't make her stay. And her last gift to me was crossing on her own without me having to sign those dreaded papers to let her go.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

I'm glad I read that poem before I did my make-up this morning.


----------



## Debles

Poignant poem. It brought me comfort in my times of sorrow.


----------



## RedWoofs

3 goldens,
KayCee knew you were ready to let her go, and she did give that gift of going without having to euthanize to you. I'm sure of it
Sarah


----------



## Bentleysmom

This is so beautiful!!! ♥♥♥


----------

